# Pocket watch who is in dial?



## topi666666 (Sep 21, 2012)

I get this very strange pocket watch.Can anybody recognized whos that man in dial?

I added photo of movement.Inside dust lid is word:MITAD.

Thanks for looking.



http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee494/topi666666/mit_zpslgixq0ba.jpghttp://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee494/topi666666/mit2_zpsebjslvx2.jpg


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

By the crown, a Hapsburg or a Central European?

mike


----------



## topi666666 (Sep 21, 2012)

He looks much like king George 5th but I cant find any photo where he have totally grey hair.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My guess is Prince Johann II of Liechtenstein , reined 1858-1929


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

AVO said:


> My guess is Prince Johann II of Liechtenstein , reined 1858-1929


 well done that man, if its not him it must be a relative at least if you look at his eyes, but i would bet it is him :yes:

how did you find him? or did you recognise him?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Or possibly Oscar II of Sweden. Look at the original photo. Something made in Sweden in the corner. Then this watch, definitely King Oscar...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

AVO said:


> Or possibly Oscar II of Sweden. Look at the original photo. Something made in Sweden in the corner. Then this watch, definitely King Oscar...


 they must all be related, they all look the same :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Bruce said:


> well done that man, if its not him it must be a relative at least if you look at his eyes, but i would bet it is him :yes:
> 
> how did you find him? or did you recognise him?


 He was my GGGF's study mate at Eton.



Bruce said:


> they must all be related, they all look the same :biggrin:


 Perhaps they were from Norfolk?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

AVO said:


> He was my GGGF's study mate at Eton.


 seriously ?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, obviously I never knew my great-great-grandfather but my grandfather spoke fondly of him. I believe they chummed HIM up with some Maharaja chappie.


----------



## topi666666 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks guys,Both are good suggestions.I think its Oscar because details in uniform look similat than in photos of Oscar and because Im from Finland its closer than Lichtenstein.Both have eyes aljso deeper in skull.Also didnt find photos of Johann in uniform,hard to think he would have uniform in Watch if he wasnt wearing one often.

Only By looking face its very hard to put one closer than other.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> they must all be related, they all look the same :biggrin:


 Yep, the Royals are all related. :wink:

At one time it was prudent but they got confused in1914 an buggered things up. :angry:

Now we have companies in charge, so it's much better. :laugh:

Sorry, I went a bit off topic there.


----------

